# Tax obligation for a disabled EU resident?



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Buenos dias everyone!

I have been researching for several weeks to try and find out what my tax rate would be if I became a resident of Spain, but I cannot find any concrete info. I've even emailed Agencia Tributaria this same question and they answered: 

_Unfortunately, your suggestion can not be met from this direction as it does not address direct consultations. 

To submit a suggestion must access the 'suggestion boxes' section on the website of the Tax Agency ' Inicio - Agencia Tributaria '. 


Sincerely,
AEAT _



I understand from reading some posts and threads that it would be dependent upon how the Spanish authorities quantify my disability percentage, but can anyone point me in the direction of an agency or website that may offer some information for disabled persons regarding such a question? Preferably in english please?

Cheers in advance!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Mac62 said:


> Buenos dias everyone!
> 
> I have been researching for several weeks to try and find out what my tax rate would be if I became a resident of Spain, but I cannot find any concrete info. I've even emailed Agencia Tributaria this same question and they answered:
> 
> ...


Hi Mac.

I'm living in Spain as a disabled person, and I've filed taxes, so I think I can answer your question.

The tax rate you have is the same as everyone else in Spain. But you get a disability tax credit that lowers your income, so you do not have to pay as much taxes. In order to qualify for this disability tax credit, you need to be certified as disabled in Spain by the Spanish government authorities. How to get this certificate of disability varies, depending on where you live in Spain. But the tax credit amount is the same throughout Spain. I'll see if I can find out the amount of disability tax credit and get back to you. I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Also, I just noticed that page you linked to can be seen in English by pressing "English" in the top-right corner.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here it is:

*Disability allowance:*
Grade 33-65 €3,000
Grade 65-100 €12,000
Grade 65+reduced mobility €6,000

Also if you have low income, there is an credit. All the tax rates and credits are listed here:

Spanish income tax rates 2015


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Cheers AllHeart!


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks again AllHeart! 

Is there a way I can PM you please so I can ask you a few questions about the procedure for getting a disability assessed by the Spanish government? 

Cheers!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

As this is not a personal matter, I'd rather do this here on the thread, in the case that someone else may benefit from me helping you. That's usually how it's done here. Okay? If it gets personal, we can PM.

Here's the basic information on how to get a disability card. I know you prefer English, but this is pretty straightforward, as to where to get the disability card. I don't know where you live, so I don't know if you will be getting a card.

Discapnet: Tarjeta acreditativa de grado de discapacidad

No matter where you are, the best place to start the ball rolling is with your family doctor, or your family doctor's social worker or nurse.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's a really good overview of the advantages to having a certificate of disability, and what is considered disability, as well as what is needed to apply. It's in basic Spanish, so translates very well with Google Translate. 

Discapnet: Certificado de discapacidad


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks once again AllHeart!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're most welcome.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hi AllHeart,

I read through the info you kindly supplied, but I could not find any specifics as to what documentation is needed to be evaluated? Could you please tell me what specific documents you needed when you were assessed?

Gracias!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't know how you can miss it. It's right here in the link I gave



AllHeart said:


> Here's a really good overview of the advantages to having a certificate of disability, and what is considered disability, as well as what is needed to apply. It's in basic Spanish, so translates very well with Google Translate.
> 
> Discapnet: Certificado de discapacidad


Documentos a adjuntar:
*Informes médicos (fotocopiar también informes psicológicos y sociales si se tienen).
*Fotocopia y original del DNI de la personas solicitante y su representante legal, si lo tiene.
*Si no hay DNI, presentar copia del Libro de Familia.
*Si el solicitante ya tiene invalidez, reconocido por la Seguridad Social, ha de adjuntar fotocopia de la Resolución de la Comisión de Evaluación de Incapacidades.

Translation...more or less...

Documents to attach: 
*Medical information (also a photocopy from a psychologist and social worker if you have it).
*Photocopy and original of DNI of the person making the application and their legal representative if you have it.
*If you don't have a DNI, attach a copy of the Libro de Familia (family book).
*If you've already been deemed disabled by the Seguridad Social Department, attach a photocopy of the documentation of this decision.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

My apologies AllHeart, I seemed to have skipped right past that section.

Gracias!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Mac, I'm sorry to have made you feel like you had to apologise. I tune out regularly, especially when reading Spanish. :eek2: 

....and you're welcome.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

No problem AllHeart, I'm a bit of a scanner when reading; my eyes see it, but doesn't mean my brain does!


----------



## costa68 (Dec 28, 2016)

*Personal Independence Payment*

Hi,

I have also been wondering if the fact that I have been awarded PIP in the UK, part of which I believe I can still receive in Spain , would mean that I would be eligible for the 3000 euro disability tax allowance.

Does anyone receiving PIP in Spain know anything about this, how to apply for it etc. I was hoping that my PIP paperwork would be enough but I imagine it will be nowhere near as simple as that.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Costa. I have been deemed disabled in Canada both to receive a tax credit and in to receive my disability pension. When I told the tax office that here, a manager said when I did my taxes to bring in the Canadian paperwork that showed that I was approved as disabled. I did that, but the manager at the appointment said they cannot accept approval from other countries. What they did this year is register me as disabled for my 2015 taxes, but they said if I get audited the auditor likely will not accept my papers from Canada. 

After that, I put in my application to the government here to get registered as disabled. I'm still in the process of doing that.

So whether it's Canada or the UK or any other country, I suspect it is the same. When I thought about it, it makes sense, because different governments have different criteria to be deemed disabled, and then there is also the fact that this is a complicated subject to be translated should the paperwork be in a different language, like for us.

I hope that helps your thinking through this.


----------

